
MIT Security Analysis of “Voatz” App [pdf] - andruby
https://internetpolicy.mit.edu/wp-content/uploads/2020/02/SecurityAnalysisOfVoatz_Public.pdf
======
wyldfire
> . Speaking to the Harvard Business Review, Voatz backer and political
> philanthropist Bradley Tusk stated: It’s not that the cybersecurity people
> are bad people per se. I think it’s that they are solving for one situation,
> and I am solving for another. They want zero technology risk in any way,
> shape, or form.

I think the goal should be that there's not a net increase in risk of election
tampering by moving from vote technology A to vote technology B.

I am inclined to think that the peak might be filling out paper ballots to be
read by machines (penciling in ovals/scantron).

If we want to improve turnout, we should try some existing ideas that are much
less novel and risky: offer early voting, make elections a holiday or hold
them on a weekend. Or make it compulsory.

